
How Debunked Fire Science Could Exonerate a Convicted Murderer - bariumbitmap
https://www.buzzfeed.com/mikehayes/making-an-arsonist-how-debunked-fire-science-could-exonerate
======
gus_massa
Perhaps the problem is that I'm not a native English speaker, but I think the
title is wrong. From the title, I understand that he is guilty and bad science
will make him free. From the story, I understand he is innocent and was
convicted using bad science.

